# An unexpected surprise



## Jazz (Jul 27, 2009)

Well here's our story about our newest edition The Stig (due to the markings on his head resembling a helmet).

About 2weeks ago, we had a builder come into our home and finally fix some things that had needed doing. Well after he left my partner and I were getting ready to go out. I walked into the lounge and all my partner heard was "Well hello, what are you doing in my house". 

After scarring the life out of my partner, he came in to see this ragged looking cat. By this stage i had all ready somewhat assessed him and decided he was in a bit of pain.
When the cat saw my partner he got a bit frightened and ran outside. We eventually coaxed him back with some food and then got him into the cage.

In the little time that i had met him i had fallen in love. We promptly took him to the SPCA where they could tell us wether he was a missing pet, and provide him with the medical treatments that he needed. 

After two weeks of being at the SPCA, nobody had claimed him and they had said that by just looking at his illnesses and injuries it was clear to see he had not been looked after in a very long time. The SPCA had advised me of all his "problems" and asked wether i still wanted to adopt him, and that he would be a lot of work and of course i took him in.

For anyone interested his "problems" that the SPCA had advised us of were, that he's quite blind, half deaf, arthritic, underweight, and lame in the back legs.

But now he's home with us, sleeps in the bed with my partner, Sassy and I (he's not frightened by my partner anymore) he's put on a bit of weight.

A lovely unexpected surprise


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think that is a beautiful story, with a happy, surprise ending for all; you, your partner _and_ the lucky kitty!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

What a lovely story. I'm so glad this special puss-cat found his way to you and your partner.

seashell


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

What a lucky kitty to have found you! Don't you wonder how he got along and where he was before he wandered into your home?


----------

